# Golegã



## vascopaes (11 Nov 2011 às 22:16)

Boa noite!
alguem me pode indicar algum site onde possa encontrar dados meteorologicos dos ultimos 3 anos na zona da golega ou lá perto?
os dados que necessito sao principalmente precipitaçao, temperatura.
encontrei alguns dados no site do , mas nao se encontram completos. 

Obrigado


----------

